# Epson 8100 prblems with 20m cable



## mbolzman (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello,
I am installing an Epson 8100 HT Projector from the ceiling hooked to a Samsung blu ray player. When I purchased this unit from Best Buy the Geek Squad informed me I could use up to 100ft HDMI cable with no problems. I have purchased 2 different 20 meter HDMI 1.3 cables from 2 different manufacturers. One cable gives me HDMI not supported on the projection screen. The other cable gives me a picture or the menu screen very briefly, then dissappears, this happens continuously. With a 6ft. HDMI cable the projector works fine.
I called Epson and there tech support told me it "should" work but cannot gaurantee anything beyond 6ft of cable.
Is there anything I can do here? Different model projector, cable??

Thank you for your time!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the cable have to be 20m long? Can you shorten it some?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sometimes an HDMI repeater can do the trick. Or a CAT5 extender. What gauge wire are in the cables you bought?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you made sure your BluRay player has the 1080p/24 turned off as I dont think your projector supports that only 1080p/60. also are you running the cable directly to the projector from the Samsung or is it going through a receiver?


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

I am in the middle of doing a clean install for my JVC HD550. I've attached the projector to the ceiling with a Peerless mount, and am now trying different HDMI cables for fit. It is looking like I will be needing around 50 foot. Not too happy about it but what can you do. I tested a Monster HDMI cable at 50 feet and it works fine. No apparent issues at all coming from my Yamaha receiver to the projector.

The only bad part is the price of the cable...even at a wholesale pricing level, ouch! :crying:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm someone who actually says a monster cable works where someone else's didn't? implying there are cables out there that monster is truly better than? Interesting.

What's the gauge in the different cables you've tried?


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

I only tried Monster HDMI cables in my installation. I chose to use these as I have access to them through work in various lengths. To do the 'cleanest' install in my theater, I required a 50 foot cable. I didn't see any other way around it. So far it's working fine. 

I don't want to come across as saying that Monster is the only cable that will work at this length. I'm sure there are others at a reduced price point that will offer the same result. 

In case anyone is interested, the Monster HDMI I used is this one:

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=3831


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry... mistakenly thought you were the OP saying he switched to Monster and everything was OK.


----------

